# Wolfskontakte



## Waldi (7. Juni 2005)

Der Sommer sollte doch noch irgendwann anfangen, und mit dem Sommer kommt auch der Wolfsbarsch.
Obwohl er sicher eher mit Boot oder Belly und Spinnausrüstung zu erwischen ist, habe ich mich doch entschlossen hier bei den "echten" Meeresanglern die Frage zu stellen.
Wer hatte Wolfskontakt?
Leider können da unsere Ostseespezies nicht so mitreden. Aber auch Infos die man eventuell beim Ansitz an der Ostsee von anderen Angler bekommt sind hier willkommen. Diese werde ich dann unter "aus zweiter Hand" auswerten.
Als Kontakt reicht auch eine Sichtung, d.h. wenn man den Fisch verliert oder nur dabei war wenn einer gefangen wurde. Man sollte sich aber zu 100% sicher sein, daß es ein Wolf war! Nur so kann eine sichere Zusammenstellung des Wolfsbarschvorkommens entstehen.
Ich habe mir schon länger vorgenommen in den Sommermonate diesem Fisch nachzustellen, denn so über den ganzen Sommer ohne Brandung geht bei mir wohl nicht mehr und "Zuckerwasser" wird einfach immer langweiliger.
Also Augen auf und berichten, wenn Euch der Wolf über den Weg läuft.
Wo
Wann
Wieviel
Größe (auch ca.)
und noch ein bischen zum Wetter, Wasser und Methoden oder andere Besonderheiten
Danke schon vorab
Waldi


----------



## Waldemar (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Moin Waldi,

frag doch mal hier http://www.rotkaeppchen.de/, vieleicht wissen die ja wo der Wolf ist|supergri.

Gru, Waldemar.


----------



## Waldi (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Ja klar, kann ja nur von einem "Waldi" kommen. Ist aber wenigstens ein Hinweis und wird als "aus zweiter Hand" registriert.
Gruß Waldi (Waldemar)


----------



## folkfriend (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Moin Moin#h

Bin Gesternabend von Dänemark (OSTSEE) zurück gekommen und konnte dort einen Wolfsbarsch in der Brandung fangen.( Foto folgt )

Wo : DK/Insel Als -Kaegnes(am Damm)
Wann: 13.06.05 / ca.21.30h
Wieviel:1
Größe:35 cm
Wetter: Windstill  ca.18-20° / Bis Mittag war Wind und gute Brandung !
Wasser: keine Wellen /schwühlwarm
Methode:Brandungsangeln ( Seeringelwurm )

Bitte schreib doch mal ob in der Gegend schonmal ein Wolfsbarsch gefangen wurde.#6


----------



## Waldi (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Moin folkfriend,
danke für Deine Meldung. Das hatte ich nun nicht erwartet, daß der erste Wolf aus Dänemark (Ostsee) gemeldet wird. Da sein Vorkommen doch eher weiter westlich und auf Nordsee beschränkt schien. Auch ist das Ostseewasser noch etwas kühler als im Wattenmeer der Nordsee. Aber eben um das alles mal herauszukriegen gibt es dieses Thema hier.
Du fragst ob in der Gegend schon mal ein Wolf gefangen wurde, also es ist das erste mal, daß ich von einem Ostseewolf höre.

Also, an alle, weiter so !!!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## folkfriend (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin folkfriend,
> danke für Deine Meldung. Das hatte ich nun nicht erwartet, daß der erste Wolf aus Dänemark (Ostsee) gemeldet wird. Da sein Vorkommen doch eher weiter westlich und auf Nordsee beschränkt schien. Auch ist das Ostseewasser noch etwas kühler als im Wattenmeer der Nordsee. Aber eben um das alles mal herauszukriegen gibt es dieses Thema hier.
> Du fragst ob in der Gegend schon mal ein Wolf gefangen wurde, also es ist das erste mal, daß ich von einem Ostseewolf höre.
> 
> ...


 
Ja...ich war auch etwas irritiert als ich den Burschen sah.|kopfkrat 

Hier die "Beweisfotos"#6


----------



## Blauortsand (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Geil folkfriend!
Das ist der erste Wolfsbarsch von dem ich aus unserer Ecke zu hören bekommen habe - hoffentlich hat er noch ein paar Geschwister mitgebracht die mir den Sommer versüßen!


----------



## gerstmichel (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Feines Fischlein. Petri zum schönen Fang!!


----------



## Louis (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Geil folkfriend!
> Das ist der erste Wolfsbarsch von dem ich aus unserer Ecke zu hören bekommen habe - hoffentlich hat er noch ein paar Geschwister mitgebracht die mir den Sommer versüßen!



Das wäre in der Tat eine sensationelle Bereicherung für die Küstenfischerei. Vielleicht nimmt er ja den Platz ein von Arten, die auf dem absteigenden Ast sind.

Louis


----------



## steve71 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Ich werd´ weich! Ein Wolfsbarsch von Kegnaes!!! Das ist ja  höchst interessant!!!

Glückwunsch zum Fang!

Gruß Steve


----------



## IjmTex (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Nicht vergessen, daß das Minimummaß in Holland für Zeebaars *36  cm* beträgt und man normalerweise alles was unter 40 cm ist wieder zurücksetzt. Auf einigen holländischen Internet-Seiten werden unter Fangberichte nur Wolfsbarsch-Fotos gezeigt, wo der Barsch mindestens eine Größe von 50 cm besitzt.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Doggy (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Die holländer gehen mitlerweile auch mit empfindlichen Geldstrafen gegen Leute vor, die sich an diese Vorschriften nicht halten...


----------



## folkfriend (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*



			
				Doggy schrieb:
			
		

> Die holländer gehen mitlerweile auch mit empfindlichen Geldstrafen gegen Leute vor, die sich an diese Vorschriften nicht halten...




...und das ist auch gut so #6

Ich hoffe ich habe dem gerade aufkeimenden Wolfsbarschbestand in der Ostsee nicht gleich wieder den Todestoß versetzt nur weil ich mich um einen Zentimeter vermessen habe:g

Ich gelobe: In Zukunft fange ich in Dänemark nur noch Wolfsbarsche ab 50 cm.


----------



## Waldi (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Ja was ein Fischfoto so ausmacht, plötzlich sind sie alle wach.
@folkfrient, demnächst läßt Du mal einen 50iger zurück und dann bist Du mit der See und dem Board wieder quitt. Danke für das Foto und bleib weiterhin drann am Wolf.

Vielleicht ist ja in naher Zukunft der Sommer und Brandungsangeln nicht mehr wie Hund und Katze, oder Schaf und WOLF.

Gruß Waldi


----------



## Klaus-a. (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Habe ich doch hier mal ein Bericht aus Holland gefunden. Interesant. |wavey:


----------



## Waldi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Ja danke für den tollen Link.
Hut ab vor diesem Wolfsjäger. Wer die Nordsee und ihre Strömungstücken kennt, der weiß was es heißt sich mit so´nem Gummiteil in die Brecher zu wagen. Bitte nicht mal eben so ohne Erfahrung nachmachen. LEBENSGEFAHR!!!
Aber einen Reiz hat das schon, und dieser Fisch erst recht.
Gruß Waldi

Wo bleibt der nächste Wolf?


----------



## folkfriend (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt der nächste Wolf?



...wart`s ab ich bin am Wochenende wieder in Dänemark


----------



## Landy (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Wenns mit dem Wolf in der Ostsee weiterhin gut bergauf geht, sehe ich mich schon bei 30 Grad im Sommer im BB vor Puttgardens Mole sitzen und wie ich "die Wölfe erlege"  #6  .
Naja, träumen darf man ja noch.


----------



## Waldi (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Moin Landy,
ja Hauptsache Du hast die Schrotflinte erstmal für den August in der Nordsee geladen!

@folk.  oh Du Glücklicher, mußt das mit die 50 cm aber nicht so wörtlich nehmen!


----------



## Doggy (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Ich fühle mich irgendwie missverstanden. Ich wollte gar nicht an dem Fisch rummeckern. Ich wollte lediglich informativ zum Thema sagen, wie sowas in NL gehandhabt wird.

Ganz im Ernst: Wenn jemand womöglich 300 km weit fährt, 2 Stunden lang gräbt oder für 40 Euro Würmer kauft, sich den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht einen abfriert und dann möglicherweise nicht ganz so maßige Platte oder Dorsche einpackt dann ist mir das schlicht egal. Kann mir auch passieren. (Nordsee)

Ich möchte euch nur sensibilisieren. Wir reden hier über einen Fisch, der grade erst sein neues Verbreitungsgebiet erobert. Dieses Forum wird von zigtausen Kochtopfanglern nach guten Stellen und Tipps durchsucht. Wenn jemand will, kann ich gerne eine Stelle preisgeben, wo es möglich ist 30 untermaßige Wölfe in einer Flut zu fangen. Wolln wir mal sehn wie lange es die da noch gibt.... Und 30 kleine Wölfe sind ja auch ein mal Backfisch für die Familie. 

Wir tragen hier eine gewisse Verantwortung. Bitte helft also mit, dass dieser tolle Fisch den Respekt bekommt den er verdient.

LG David


----------



## Waldi (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Moin Doggy, hab ich auch genauso aufgenommen und ich glaube es sollte nun auch jeder verstanden haben.
Ich gehe davon aus, jeder hält sich an die bestehenden Regelungen. Ich glaube es gibt da nur einige "schwarze Schafe" und von denen lasse ich mich nicht abbringen weiter nach dem Wolf zu suchen. So geheim wie Du eine Stelle mit 30 Jungwölfen je Flut darstellst kann sie gar nicht sein. Zigtausende Kochtopfangler gibt es sicherlich auch nicht! In all meinen Brandungsansitzen und den vielen Anglern die ich dabei kennengelern habe ist es schon fast unausgesprochenes Gesetz nach einigen Dorschnemos seine Montagen zu überdenken oder eine Pause zu machen um die Lütten nicht zu verangeln. Das sollte doch für den Wolf nicht anders sein, das setze ich vorraus, da ich nun mal an die Vernuft der Zunft glaube.
Wenn ich nur daran denken sollte, daß mir irgend ein "Kochtopfangler" z.B. die Knock leeräumt, weil ich sie hier im Board so einschlägig beschrieben habe oder ich in Zurich mal keinen Platz mehr finde weil wohl meine Werbung dafür etwas ungeschickt war, kann ich hier im Board wohl lieber meine Klappe halten.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Tüskendör (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

:k  ....ich habe meinen ersten WB des Jahres - alles wird gut.

Freitag "nur" Makrelen, Sonnabend mein erster WB der Saison. Untermaßig, ungemessen zurück ins Wasser (etwa 30 cm).

Wann? Sonnabend, 18.6.05, Nachmittags gegen 17.15h, auflaufendes Wasser

Wo ? Borkum, Buhne vor dem Kurhaus (genauer vor dem kleinen DLRG-Haus), der Biss etwa 25m vom Spülsaum weg, Wassertiefe höchstens 1.60m

Wie? Mit der Spinnangel, 30gr.-"Barsch-Zocker", Drilling (wegen Kraut und Hängergefahr) durch Einzelhaken ersetzt (Butthaken 2/0) und einen kleinen Japanrot-Wakelschwanztwister draufgezogen (ok., sah Sch... aus, ohne den Twister aber noch mieser. |rolleyes  ...und ein ähnliches Konstrukt hatte am Vortag immerhin schon gute Makrelen gebracht  #6 ) .

Wetter? Sonnig, Wind schwach 1bis 3 Bft (als insularer Seewind auflandig, WNW). VOLL ententeichig-plattes Wasser. Wassertemperatur dort etwa bei 17°C.

Auffällig viele Kleinfische/Fischbrut und haufenweise Hornies, vom "Konstrukt" abgehalten dankbarerweise nur als Nachläufer (kann die Teile nicht mehr sehen, mein subjektiver Eindruck sagt es sind in diesem Jahr so viele Hornhechte da wie seit 4 Jahren nicht - und davor war ich noch nicht auf der Insel).  

 #h 
@ Waldi und Zanderjunky: ihr habt gleich nochmals Post |bla:


----------



## Waldi (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Na Klasse, sie sind im Anmarsch.
Ich habe es vorgestern mal wieder an der Knock versucht, aber außer einer Flunder nix.
Hätte wohl besser auf die Fähre hüpfen sollen und auf Borkum mein Glück versuchen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Zanderjunky (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Na Super,ich schwitz mir hier 

den Ars..... ab und auf Borkum drehn die Fische durch#q  Aber es hat die längste Zeit gedauert!!!! Ich komme wieder|evil:  Ciao Zanderjunky


----------



## Waldi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Moin,
gestern bin ich mal wieder mit Sohnemann nach Zurich gedüst. Den ganzen Tag eine Nullnummer, daher haben wir uns entschlossen noch ein Stück weiter zur "echten" Nordsee zu fahren und sind dann bei Den Helder in Huisduinen oder so gelandet. Es waren dort fast nur Spinnangler unterwegs. Wir bauten aber auch zwei Brandungsruten auf da wir ja noch satt an Gewürm hatten. Eigentlich eine super Stelle, ich schätze mal 5m Wassertiefe in 30 m und eine super Strömung. Natürlich machten wir es den Einheimischen nach und feuerten unsere Spinnutensilien in Richtung Texel. War aber wohl nicht der richtige Tag.
Doch Wolfskontakt kann ich bestätigen. Einer der eifrigsten Spinnangler konnte einen ca. 40 cm Wolf auf einen weißen Gummitwister erwischen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## mary_lynch (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

nur zur info:

viele wolfskontakte sind auf der niederländischen seite www.zeevisland.com dokumentiert. der link heißt "kant vangstberichten" (fangberichte aus der brandung). gibt auch viele fotos. ich war dieses jahr einmal dort und habe einen wb von ca. 45 cm gefangen. die geile mischung dort ist, daß man tagsüber (und nachts auch) wb fangen kann und abends und nachts seezungen.

absolut nervig sind allerdings die menschenmassen auf seeland und die verkehrbehinderungen die einen schnellen standortwechsel unmöglich machen.

tight lines

mary_lynch


----------



## JanS (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

da wird man ja ganz eiversüchtig  aber was bei denen geht geht bei uns auch !

Waldi lass ma treffen und doch mal andere davon überzeugen das die nordsee fisch zu bieten hat 

gruß
jan


----------



## Waldi (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Da es auf Borkum wieder Wolfskontakt gegeben hat, werde ich es morgen mal wieder an der Knock versuchen.
Werde dann berichten
Waldi


----------



## burti (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Ich werde am 5.8. mal wieder für drei Wochen nach Terschelling fahren. Ich hoffe doch sehr auf reichlich Wolfskontakte und werde danach gerne berichten.


----------



## burti (29. August 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Hallo,

bin also zurück von Terschelling und habe drei tolle Wochen Wolfsbarschangeln erlebt.
Insgesamt habe ich 137 Wolfsbarsche fangen können, wobei zum Glück nur wenige das Maß nicht hatten. 
Die meisten bewegten sich so um die 40 cm, wobei aber auch etliche 50+ Wölfe an den Haken gingen, allerdings war bei 60 cm Schluss.
Alles in allem ein sehr erfolgreicher Urlaub und ein gutes Wolfsbarschjahr.


LG
burti |wavey:


----------



## sundeule (19. September 2005)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

Habe vor vier Tagen in Dänemark bei Agger ( zwischen Tyboron und Hanstholm) zwei Wolfsbarsche fangen können.
Beide innerhalb einer halben Stunde, bei auflaufendem Wasser auf Seeringelwurm.
44 und 47 cm


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wolfskontakte*

ES werden mehr 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1888647&posted=1#post1888647

soviel dazu...

grüße

mirco


----------

